
Machine Learning in Rust - adamnemecek
http://athemathmo.github.io/2016/03/07/rusty-machine.html
======
albertzeyer
Any decent ML library should have support for GPU nowadays. Or is this just a
proof of concept to practice a bit with Rust?

I am not that used to Rust yet but I wonder, is it easy to write generic
(templated?) code which works both on GPU and on CPU?

Is there any GPU (CUDA) based ML lib in Rust? I searched a bit and found only
this (and related): [https://internals.rust-lang.org/t/single-source-gpu-
support/...](https://internals.rust-lang.org/t/single-source-gpu-support/898)

Or maybe this, although this is only indirect:
[https://github.com/arrayfire/arrayfire-
rust](https://github.com/arrayfire/arrayfire-rust)

Also, next topics for ML libs: multi-GPU, distributed computing, ...

~~~
mjhirn
There is Leaf[1], the Hacker's Machine Learning Framework, which has GPU
(CUDA, OpenCL) support for Machine Learning in Rust.

James linked to it in the community section of his post, at the end.

[1]: [https://github.com/autumnai/leaf](https://github.com/autumnai/leaf)

~~~
dharma1
Was looking at leaf yesterday, looks good. How good is openCL perf with Leaf
compared to CUDA?

~~~
mjhirn
We would love to test that and release the performance on Deep Learning
Benchmarks[1] or convnet-benchmarks[2]. But so far no convolution/NN-related
OpenCl kernels are linked[3], although it might be quite easy, if the kernels
exist.

[1]: [https://github.com/autumnai/deep-learning-
benchmarks](https://github.com/autumnai/deep-learning-benchmarks)

[2]: [https://github.com/soumith/convnet-
benchmarks](https://github.com/soumith/convnet-benchmarks)

[3]: [https://github.com/autumnai/collenchyma-
nn](https://github.com/autumnai/collenchyma-nn)

------
louden
This is an interesting read of ML in Rust, but it jumps straight into the
modeling part. One question I have is how does one get a good idea of what the
data is (e.g. data visualization and simple summary statistics) in Rust? Or is
this something that you do first in another language before using Rust for the
ML part?

------
antocv
This is nice, thanks, will make for a great weekend read and study.

